# Altering waist size of pants...



## nbnguy98 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is this hard for a tailor to do? Remove about 1.5-2 inches from the waist. What will the pants look like afterwards with the excess materials, or will it not be noticable? Also, how much do tailors charge?


----------



## newtothis (Apr 13, 2009)

I have my tailor alter the waist of my dress pants but it's a size up.

I buy a size 36 in jeans but I've found that with dress pants it's often too tight. She'll charge $7 to hem and $10 to bring the waist out.

You can bring the waist in too but it's probably easier to do the former? Most dress pants you are able to bring in/out 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

nbnguy98 said:


> Is this hard for a tailor to do? Remove about 1.5-2 inches from the waist. What will the pants look like afterwards with the excess materials, or will it not be noticable? Also, how much do tailors charge?


Reducing the waist 1.5 - 2" is no problem. Price will vary. Do you also need the crotch reduced? For a simple waist alteration you can take it to a dry cleaner. If it is more complicated you should use a tailor.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

If you end up with one back pocket with a seam in the middle you have exceeded the reasonable amount of fabric to remove.

Seriously take note of the position of the back pockets if they are taking it in from the back seam only. You can have them take it in from the side seams and the back seam (it costs more) but it resolves the back pocket issue.

Also, if you wear suspenders have them move the buttons to the correct spacing.


----------

